# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Çin Zulmü ve Dogu Türkistan >  Japonya çin'e rest çekti.....!uygur türk'lerinin yanındayız dedi.!!

## anau2

Dünya Uygur kongresi Çin ve Japonya'yı karşı karşıya getirdi

Japonya'nın, Tokyo'da yapılan kongreye başta Kadir olmak üzere 14 ayrı ülkede yaşayan Uygur Türklerinden vekalet alarak gelen 125 temsilciye vize vermesi Çin'in çok sert tepkisine neden oldu. Çin Dışişleri Bakanlığı Sözcüsü Hong Lei, Dünya Uygur Kongresi'nin terör örgütleriyle sıkı temasta bulunduğunu ve kongrenin Çin karşıtı bölücü bir örgüt olduğunu söyledi. Dünya Uygur Kongresi'nin Japonya'da yapılmasından büyük üzüntü duyduklarını belirten sözcü, Sincan'ın (Doğu Türkistan) Çin'in iç meselesi olduğunu ve dış güçlerin bölgeye müdahalesine izin vermeyeceklerini açıkladı. Çin,bu nedenle Japonya'dan ikili ilişkilerin korunması için, Çin'in hassasiyetlerinin göz önünde bulundurarak somut önlemler almasını istedi. Dünya Uygur Kongresi' heyetinin Tokyo'daki Yasukuni Tapınağı'nı ziyaret etmesi de Çin'i rahatsız etti. Sözcü, bu tapınağın Japonya'nın geçmişteki militarizminin ve işgallerinin simgesi olduğuna dikkat çekti.

----------

